# Puppy food with egg added? Slow growth question



## JesstheMess (Mar 7, 2014)

Our 15 week girl is just over 29 lbs and isn't a real monster as far as growth. The breeder stressed the importance of not feeding a rich food and growing slowly for health reasons. She was started on Pro Plan for Large dogs as a pup. We're feeding 1.5 cups of food twice a day. I'd like to move to one cup of food three times a day, and mix with a raw egg at each feeding. I will eventually work into a partially raw diet but for now I would like to boost her intake with the egg. Would this be too much fat/calories? I think she's at the point where she needs a little more because she seems hungry all the time. Opinions? 
I am leaning towards staying on the Pro Plan and working raw meats/eggs in vs. switching to a more expensive food. The goal is to eventually be on a mostly raw diet, maybe in the next three months.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

3 cups of Proplan is probably not enough. With good quality kibble you can feed less as there aren't as many fillers but you most likely will have to up by at least 1 cup. Delgado was eating 3 cups a day of Fromm LBP at that age and was up to 4.5 cups by 6 months, that's almost 2,000 calories a day at his peak and he was always lean. Go by the dog, not the bag or calorie count. If you can feel but not see the ribs, and there's a nice tuck to the stomach then keep feeding that amount. I would add or subtract 1/2 a cup based on what we had done that day and his current body condition.

Raw meat and kibble shouldn't be given at the same meal but split separately, so you could feed kibble one meal and raw the next but not mixed. They metabolize at different rates (kibble slow and raw fast) so you can end up with issues and it's not worth the risk. 

Raw egg is fine anytime, but 3 eggs a day is a lot. You should always feed eggs whole and right away, that way they get the most nutrients and benefit.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i agree 
try 2 cups in the morning and at night
dont feed 3 raw eggs a day
1-2 a week is okay
pro plan is a low quality food in the scheme of things, sorry


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Years ago it was thought that my male Irish Wolfhound had weak kidneys. His vet recommended eggs as an excellent 'kidney friendly' source of high quality protein. I don't really see a problem with 1-2 eggs daily, howver, checking with your vet is always a good idea.


----------

